# 1979 Duranautic 12' aluminum conversion



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice transformation. 25 mph is very respectable with two on board and a 9.9. Also liked the golf ball end cap for the tiller extension... Enjoy the rig...


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

> Nice transformation. 25 mph is very respectable with two on board and a 9.9. Also liked the golf ball end cap for the tiller extension... Enjoy the rig...



Thanks! its actually a 17" shaft 15hp (but don't tell anyone)


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great! I'd be more then happy with that speed.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks great! And I too, like the golf ball on the end of the extension. Very nice!


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Cooney,
How did you route the wiring from the battery, back to the stern?
Your project looks awesome, andw very functional.

To open the cockpit up, I wonder if possible to remove the middle seat?  This would really make this type boat more attractive for conversions.  Here in the Midwest, these are a "dime a dozen".
If so, how can or would this impact the boat stiffness, 
etc.

Regards,
KMB


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the benches in these types of boats are part of the structure, you can remove them but you would need something substantial to replace it.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

I ran the wires through the gunwales, and like was just stated removing the middle bench would be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice job.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

That's bad!










And of course by "bad" I mean good.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Like the boat...

...and I like the Bimmer. You are living the dream!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet Little Rig! Good Job.


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

Update trolling motor on!
New minn kota riptide 45


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

Blood on the Deck


----------

